# Doc's Tour Of San Diego 2009



## Doc (26/7/09)

Another year, another trip.
Again the US, and the conference hasn't moved, so again San Diego.

If you search back through the board you will see that I've been to White Labs, Stone Brewery, Southern California Craftbrewers Festival, Port Brewing etc etc.

So this year I was lucky enough to coincide with The Lost Abbey's Xmas in July beer festival.

So here are some pics from this arvo.

What was avail this arvo.


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

The main part of the brewery.


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

Lining up for tasters or to pay for take away bottles if you weren't paying cash.


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

Entrance to the barrel room.


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

More barrels and beer storage across the other side of the lot


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

Part of the main barrel room.


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

The charity that was supported on the day, both with a cash donation from attendees, and a toy drive (on top of the cheque).


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

It was a great arvo up at San Marcos.
Had a good chat with Tomme and a few others from the brewing crew.
Have a couple of bottles stashed for consumption during the week too.

Now off to find some dinner.

Doc


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/7/09)

Pretty good timing eh? Did you get some bottles of the special releases?
I was sooo tempted to just book the flight when I saw this a few weeks ago...about $950 return.


----------



## Screwtop (26/7/09)

Nice little junket Doc :super: 

But...............Sqyre.........What was Renae doing there?????????




:lol:


----------



## Bizier (26/7/09)

I think I need to change my line of profession to one involving similar conferences, mine all seem to come to Darling Harbour...

Good work Doc.


----------



## sqyre (26/7/09)

You lucky bugger Doc... :beer: 



Screwtop said:


> But...............Sqyre.........What was Renae doing there?????????



You know Renae Screwy,
She gets around...  

Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## Doc (26/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> Nice little junket Doc :super:
> 
> But...............Sqyre.........What was Renae doing there?????????
> 
> ...



How about this one ??


----------



## sqyre (26/7/09)

Doc said:


> How about this one ??



Cant see Renae in that one...
But i think the chick at the front just found out she's got a week to live.... :blink: 
Either that or they ran out of Beer... :lol: 

Sqyre.


----------



## Doc (27/7/09)

Went to the Top Gun bar for dinner last night (the bar from the movie, where they play the piano, sing etc).
It got burnt out when I was here last year, but has been fixed up and is up and running again.

Green Flash West Coast IPA on tap. This is a great big hoppy IPA.

I'm posting pics of all the good beer related stuff as I go on the Doctors Orders Brewing Twitter account here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mikem108 (27/7/09)

> Again the US, and the conference hasn't moved, so again San Diego.





The San Diego Comic-con? http://www.comic-con.org/
Secrets out Doc 


Is that you on the left?




Just kidding coz I'm jealous


----------



## Doc (27/7/09)

Last day of comic con today.
There are a lot of freaks in the world and all the Syfy/Sci-Fi ones are in San Diego this weekend.
The number of people dressed up as Harry Potter, Indiana Jones, Star Wars, random progs/movies I've never even heard of is incredible.

I swear this chick was on my airport transfer shuttle
There are alot of photos to see what I'm talking about at this site

Now off to find somewhere appropriate for dinner and away from the comic nerds. 
Hamiltons should do it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mikem108 (27/7/09)

And people think being a beer nerd is bad.....


----------



## glennheinzel (27/7/09)

The beer menu at Hamiltons looks awesome. It looks like the Local Tap House, but on steroids. 

Off- topic. Whilst Boba Fett and the Biker Scout are cool, let me know if you see Princess Leia in the gold bikini.


----------



## Doc (28/7/09)

Hamiltons was awesome last night.
Had a great time, and got talking with another homebrewer at the bar.

The food was really good too.
They do a Hop Sausage which was fantastic.



> *HOME OF THE HOP SAUSAGE!!!*
> What is a Hop Sausage?
> Hop Sausages are hand ground, cased, parboiled and grilled Sausages made in
> house incorporating Hop Leaves! Each sausage recipe we create always the use
> ...



Stand out DIPA so far this trip is the West Coast IPA from Green Flash (I've found it at a few bars already). It was even better than Pliny last night :0

Doc

PS: didn't see any Princess Leia's Rukh, but did see a lot of candidates for the Suicide Girls website (go on google it, you know you want to)


----------



## eric8 (28/7/09)

ooohhh Suicide girls :icon_drool2: ........ aaahhh I mean Hop Sausage.


----------



## winkle (29/7/09)

eric8 said:


> ooohhh Suicide girls :icon_drool2: ........ aaahhh I mean Hop Sausage.



Hop sausages and Suicide Girls, together at last.
You go to the best places Doc B) .


----------



## HoppingMad (29/7/09)

Doc,

Kinda random question, so apologies.

You haven't happened to have tried any beer by Karl Strauss Brewery over there have you? It's a San Diego Brewery so would be in your area I'd think.

Just got given a T-shirt that looks like this from my boss Godfather Tee
(he's got it as a gift and it doesn't fit)

Curious to know if this beer from this brewery is any good. If it's crap I might not want to wear the shirt about.

A bit of a strange question but thought I'd throw it in just in case.

Hopper.


----------



## glennheinzel (30/7/09)

Have you tried any Black IPA's?


----------



## jayse (30/7/09)

a little :icon_offtopic: but the lost abbey there is on the cover of the latest 'all about beer' magazine with a article on limited release beers.

I would find it kinda hard concentrating on a tech conference Doc with beer on your mind :chug:


----------



## Duff (31/7/09)

Heck Jayse, I reckon we'd front up, have our registration bar code scanned then side shuffle to the nearest door and find the nearest bar with DIPA's on tap :chug:


----------



## Doc (31/7/09)

HoppingMad said:


> You haven't happened to have tried any beer by Karl Strauss Brewery over there have you? It's a San Diego Brewery so would be in your area I'd think.



I had their Rye IPA. It was boring. No zing, and the rye didn't come through at all.
Had a few of their beers the first time I came to SD, but haven't gone outta my way to find them on subsequent trips. 



Rukh said:


> Have you tried any Black IPA's?



Nah, it is still an emerging style. They haven't caught on to it yet 



jayse said:


> a little :icon_offtopic: but the lost abbey there is on the cover of the latest 'all about beer' magazine with a article on limited release beers.
> 
> I would find it kinda hard concentrating on a tech conference Doc with beer on your mind :chug:



Had a great time up at Lost Abbey. Still have two bottles here of their beers for some more tasting tonight.

Doc


----------



## Doc (31/7/09)

Duff said:


> Heck Jayse, I reckon we'd front up, have our registration bar code scanned then side shuffle to the nearest door and find the nearest bar with DIPA's on tap :chug:



Went to the Yardhouse last night. They have about 90 taps. Have to get the photos off my phone (I'll prob send straight to Twitter).
Just checked and I did send one last night. Crappy photo, but it is here and that is the taps on just one side. Another row of taps on the other side of the tap island.

Went to the Toronado the night before. Some great beers there 

Last day tomorrow.
Have a brewery tour organised out at Alesmith. Really looking forward to that one.

Doc


----------



## np1962 (31/7/09)

Looks like a great trip.
Hamilton's tap list was really interesting Doc.
Did you try the Babycham?? h34r: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Doc (31/7/09)

NigeP62 said:


> Did you try the Babycham?? h34r:



Ah, no. Stayed with the beer.

Doc


----------



## Doc (1/8/09)

Well the conference is wrapping up.
My flights aren't until tonight, so I've organised a couple of brewery tours for myself.
Heading off to Alesmith, San Diego Brewing and Stone. 

Expect a few pics from along the journey on Twitter, and will have the camera for some decent ones to post when I get back home Sunday.

Doc


----------

